# Homesteader blade - 6'8" v. 7'4", different frame?



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Related to my other post, I've also been looking at trucks w/plows and/or 4x4s that I could put a plow on. I really need an SUV for my purposes, and I found a nice Expedition and the Fisher site tells me that you can put a HS on an Expedition. However, it only lists the 7'4" blade -- I have the 6'8" blade. Would there be a different frame or are they primarily concerned with the vehicle width? If it's the latter, I'm only doing my driveway, so it shouldn't matter. (Is it just me, or does Fisher go a little overboard concerning themselves with what I'm going to do with their plow?)


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

It would be the same vehicle-specific mount for either size blade.

When I mounted a Homesteader to my Tacoma, there was only one part number for the mount and I then had to decide which width blade.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

That's what I figured (and what my research told me), but I know the Fisher dealer I use is very particular about their guidelines, and they only list the 7'4" for that size truck. No matter, spoke to them today and it looks like it'll be simple after all.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you already have the 6'8" Homesteader, all you should need is a mount/wiring for the Expedition.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

They don't recommend the 6' 8" on it because it's too narrow when angled for a full size truck such as an Expedition. But the truck side hardware is the same regardless.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

That's kind of what I figured, but given that it's just my driveway, I'm not too worried about it.


----------

